# Bloating



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

Does anyone else get bloated after they eat?  It doesn't really matter what I eat- I get bloated  !!  And it's not like I'm eating a lot- like 4 oz. of chicken and lettuce.  What's going on???????????


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

I do sometimes.  Not so much in the morning, more in the afternoon with my 4th meal of the day.  Dunno why either.


----------



## sara (May 7, 2004)

yes, 4'th meal of the day I feel bloaded.. 
I went to my doctor and told him that I always feel bloaded he suggested the Fiber powdered drinks they sell over the counter. I bought it and used it 2 times yesturday and 1 time this morning so far... let see how they help!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

Even with fiber I still get that way.  I've just gotten use to it.


----------



## sara (May 7, 2004)

it's not fair


----------



## Premo55 (May 7, 2004)

Doesn't fiber make you bloat more?

Peace.


----------



## Cardinal (May 7, 2004)

I don't see how fiber can effect subcutaneous water retention.  It could increase bloat by causing water retention and bulk in the colon and can decrease bloat by increasing or normalizing the rate of gastric emptying.

I experience quite a bit of sub-C water retention when I consume veggies.  Things like lettuce, green beans, tomato etc.  I can't tell why however.  My best guess is the high water and sugar content of the veggies.  Maybe the type of cho.


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

darlin I have been workin at easing my colon for the past couple months.. as I get the SAME thing--- look PREGNANT for a couple days sometimes... often I cant seem to have normal BM's on a daily basis... this is REGARDLESS of HIGH fiber intake, HIGH water intake, EFA's for lubrication, etc. 
Ive been taking digestive enzymes with every meal and Acidophilus first thing in the morning as well to help aid in keeping friendly bacteria in the colon. 
this has helped somewhat. 
I have also been taking additional magnesium supp as well as adding psyllium husks(1tsp.) to my protein shakes. I seem to go a bit more now with ease.. its helped cut down the damn pregnant and uncomfortable bloating a BIT. 
I wish I knew more answers... it really controls life sometimes!


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2004)

I cannot eat sweet potatoes without being bloated but I don't have too many issues with other foods.

Find what foods make you bloat and if it is uncomfortable enough then don't eat them.  It's trial and error

Of course some days you may just be retaining more water than others which makes you feel bloated.  Remember, its just water.


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

when I speak bloating- I am talking major intestinal discomfort- lower abdomben stick out like I am a basketball.... not really water retention..


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> when I speak bloating- I am talking major intestinal discomfort- lower abdomben stick out like I am a basketball.... not really water retention..


Docusate Sodium - I swear by that stuff


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Docusate Sodium - I swear by that stuff




hmm is this something that can be taken daily? where can you buy it?


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2004)

I'll send you a PM 

Kind of embarrassing


----------



## Denchap (May 7, 2004)

I've been the bloated type forever, but as much running as I've been doing lately, I blow most of it out the back end.  I'm guessing my gas comes from the wrong enzyme formula inside me.  I've grown wary of protein drinks and a number of healthful veggies because of their gas-producing powers.  I wonder if there isn't an enzyme product at a health food store that would naturally put things in balance.


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

thanks Jodi  

Denchap- try getting a digestive enzyme (full spectrum) at your drug store or health food store. they do help me somewhat in digesting certain things, especially proteins and some carbs.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 7, 2004)

am i the only dude in here talkin about gettin bloated, i get the bloated feeling, except in the mornings after my nonworkout/lower carb days, such as this mornin i looked "abs"olutely ripped.  I kinda like the bloat though, i walk around and do my austin powers "fat bastard" impersonation,  "look at me i'm dead sexy".  When I don't like it is on Sundays when i go to the gym after church in the morning come home drink my protein shake, chow down a big 'ol bowl of cream of wheat with a banana, then about 30 minutes later i throw down another 1-2 liters of water with some chicken and rice or whatnot, then i head straight for the beach, i hate the the bloated feeling from that for the next hour or so because i think i scare off some of the lovely ladies.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 7, 2004)

am i the only dude in here talkin about gettin bloated, i get the bloated feeling, except in the mornings after my nonworkout/lower carb days, such as this mornin i looked "abs"olutely ripped.  I kinda like the bloat though, i walk around and do my austin powers "fat bastard" impersonation,  "look at me i'm dead sexy".  When I don't like it is on Sundays when i go to the gym after church in the morning come home drink my protein shake, chow down a big 'ol bowl of cream of wheat with a banana, then about 30 minutes later i throw down another 1-2 liters of water with some chicken and rice or whatnot, then i head straight for the beach, i hate the the bloated feeling from that for the next hour or so because i think i scare off some of the lovely ladies at the beach


----------



## maniclion (May 7, 2004)

^Your the only dude double posting about it. 

I don't know what I did the other night but I bloated up so bad i thought my guts were going to explode, I couldn't stand up straight.  I wish I knew waht caused it, I never want that feeling again.


----------



## usntoothfairy (May 7, 2004)

To all, we have been feeling the "Bloat syndrome" and we believe the culprit is the Protein shake. We use Maxpro Whey will stop using it for the next few days to determine if that is the source of our issue.  Wish us luck


----------



## Premo55 (May 8, 2004)

Protein shakes don't bloat me for some odd reason. Oats kinda do that to me, though, and large amounts of veggies.

Peace.


----------



## sara (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmm is this something that can be taken daily? where can you buy it?



where can we get  Docusate sodium?


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> where can we get  Docusate sodium?


This stuff is not for people with bloating issues Sara.


----------



## sara (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> This stuff is not for people with bloating issues Sara.



Jodi- I don't think I'm bloaded.. even when I don't eat any carbs and no sodium and I was under weight.. I still had the tummy.. it sounds just like what AJ said "a basketball" my upper abs are ok.. comparing to my tummy (where the belly is located)
 

what is the Docusate Sodium for?


----------



## Cardinal (May 9, 2004)

Docusate Sodium is an stool softener.  Colace is similar, but may have another ingredient other than docusate and is much more expensive.  You can get docusate almost anywhere.


----------



## sara (May 9, 2004)

Thanks.. I don't know if that would help with my tummy problem


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

Only if you're having trouble going potty #2 sara


----------



## Premo55 (May 9, 2004)

You know what's weird?
I don't bloat half as much as I used to at the beginning on high carb days anymore.
I wonder why that is.

Peace.


----------



## sara (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Only if you're having trouble going potty #2 sara



Greeky I've been having problems going # 2


----------



## olusco (May 11, 2004)

Lack of enzyme to digest the food  that causing discomfort with intestine. Try to figure the food that causing bloating.


----------



## gReg0286 (May 13, 2004)

when ever i eat i get bloated but i am a skiny one.


----------

